# çay var mi?



## Siavash2015

Hi everyone,
I'm using Pimslur turkish lessons and it says "çay var mi?" Means "is there tea/exists"?
I'm confused.

You enter a cafe and ask :

çay var mı?

Does it mean:

 " do you have tea"?
Or
Is there tea/exists?


----------



## PorFavorDama

I think, both are correct since you get what's meant.
But I don't think even anglaphones would ask it as "_Does tea exists?_". 
Sounds unnatural to me where you can simply ask "_Do you have ...?_".
Moreover, "to exist" won't be an apropos verb in this case, I guess.


----------



## Siavash2015

Thank you very much bro. I got it


----------



## analeeh

_Çay var mı?_ Literally means 'is there tea'. This construction is not used for possession and does not literally mean 'do you have tea?' However, in English when we go somewhere and ask about what's on the menu, we usually say 'do you have..?' In Turkish, on the other hand, it is normal to say _var mı_?

Is this not also the case in Farsi?


----------



## Siavash2015

analeeh said:


> _Çay var mı?_ Literally means 'is there tea'. This construction is not used for possession and does not literally mean 'do you have tea?' However, in English when we go somewhere and ask about what's on the menu, we usually say 'do you have..?' In Turkish, on the other hand, it is normal to say _var mı_?
> 
> Is this not also the case in Farsi?



Hi Analeeh,
Thanks for chiming in. I think "var" shows the possession of something. I've noticed sentences like "param var", arabam var" etc
In above sentences, it shows the possession of something.
If I'm wrong plz explain.


----------



## analeeh

That is a different construction.

You can say:

_çayım var_ - literally 'my tea exists' = I have tea. چای دارم

But this is 

_çay var_ - 'there is tea' چای هست

And not 

_çayım var _- 'I have tea'.


----------



## Siavash2015

analeeh said:


> That is a different construction.
> 
> You can say:
> 
> _çayım var_ - literally 'my tea exists' = I have tea. چای دارم
> 
> But this is
> 
> _çay var_ - 'there is tea' چای هست
> 
> And not
> 
> _çayım var _- 'I have tea'.


Wow! You know Persian? That's cool.
You pointed out something important which I didn't know and was escaping my attention. Thank you very much.


----------



## Muttaki

One can also "_Çayınız var mı?_" in a "kahve" (which is not exactly a cafe). We can also ask to a friend before visiting "_Çayın var mı?_".


----------

